# Small savings



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone that prepares for anything knows that it's the little things that add up. We all know that intrests rates for savings accounts suck. They have sucked. And they're gonna keep on sucking. 

But something that a lot of folk don't realize is there are some savings accounts that can actually make ya a little money. Safe money. 

Two of my banks have high interest savings accounts for children. Two rivers kids accounts are at 3.3% up to 3k and F&M is at 3.7 up to 4k. 

We have four kids under the age of 18. At each of these banks your kids can have two savings accounts at these rates. We do fairly well financially so we've been able to load eight accounts. 

Yeah interest rates have changed a bit. But putting money in these accounts at the current rates has given us a return of almost 850 this year. 

Little things like that can make a world of difference.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Agreed 101%

My credit union offers ridiculous divideds. There is literally no incentives. That doesn't stop me. I have two savings accounts in addition to my everyday account. I put a little in each one every week on payday, it is all automatic so I never even miss the money. I use one account as a security measure in case a large unexpected expense pops up, like a major appliance crappin out or maybe a vehicle needs work. The other one gets a little less each week and is used to buy fun stuff like vacations and toys. I also have 401k and a HSA with enough money to meet my deductible and more. It all adds up even if your on a budget. This is smart financial preparedness for everyday life. Great point XD.


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you. We all know the dollar will crap out eventually. But simple things like that can help the folks that are only able to put twenty bucks away a week. Once ya get the max put away leave it there. Take the return and put into your home your car or good. An extra grand a year can really help out. 


Im lucky. I hired on with my company early enough that they were still offering a pension. And I get VA. I've been luckyish. But I also planned smartly when I was younger.


----------

